# RoN Graphics 16-Bit+ color needed, which I have



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm funning Windows XP SP3 on my netbook, and I can play games like Rome Total War and Splinter Cell just fine, but when I load up Rise of Nations, two things happen. First, the pregame graphics work just fine. It goes through the microsoft studios, and the Big Huge Games just fine, loads up the prevideo, which plays fine, and when it ends, the game crashes with this error message:

Rise of Nations cannot run with the monitor display mode set to 256 colors. Please change monitor display to 16-Bit color or greater.

Now, my computer doesn't even HAVE an option for 256 colors. I have it set to 32-Bit color, and have tried switching to 16-Bit color as well. I have two processors @ 1.60GHz, and .99GB of RAM. I am not sure why I am getting this error message, or how to fix it.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

I see Microsoft has addressed this issue. Rise of Nations seems to require some specific video cards. Please check : http://www.microsoft.com/games/riseofnations/support_videocards.aspx.

Is your card listed?


----------



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

No, it is an Intel 945 express chipset. I didn't know if it was impotant or not, since it could handle those other said games just fine


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

I see this issue is complained about. Here is something to try.

I have found the secret on how to make this game run in windows. Its all located in the rise2.ini file located in (For XP users):

C:\Documents and Settings\(YourName)\Application Data\Microsoft Games\Rise of Nations\rise2.ini

Here is detailed information on each of the settings. Often the settings are on/off types and these are represented witn 0=Off and 1=On.
Windowed Width=1280

The horizontal screen resolution that the game runs in. Rise of nations only supports certain fixed resolutions and not all of these are available to everones system. It depends on your graphics card, monitor and drivers. RoN does not support a resolution less that 1024 x 768, so don't even bother trying 800 x 600.
Windowed Height=1024

The horizontal screen resolution that the game runs in. Rise of nations only supports certain fixed resolutions and not all of these are available to everones system. It depends on your graphics card, monitor and drivers. RoN does not support a resolution less that 1024 x 768, so don't even bother trying 800 x 600.
FullScreen=1

By setting this to 0, RoN will run in a window on your system if your desktop resolution is higher than your in-game resolution.

Edit: IgnoreMinimizeOnTabOut=0

When you use Alt-Tab in game, you will switch to another Windows application, or the Desktop, and RoN will run minimised while you do this (it won't pause). Enabling this setting will prevent this.

More Information on the rise2.ini file (http://www.infidels.org.uk/ron/rise2.htm)

I hope that works!


----------



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

I switched everything you said, I even switched a couple different ones, such as "allow resolutions" and the such, but I get the same problem as before. The one about 256 colors, while I have 32-Bit color enabled.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

According to the Rise of Nations web site, it says:

Hardware color cursor support and game resolution: If running Rise of Nations on systems *without* hardware color cursor support, you cannot change the bit-depth from the Graphics options panel within the game. To change the bit depth between 16- or 32-bit, exit the game and select Start, Settings, and Control Panel. Double click on the Display icon and the click the Settings tab. Select either 32- or 16 bit color quality.

If you experience sound or video problems using DirectX, go to http://support.microsoft.com/support/directx/ for the latest troubleshooting information.

Is your DirectX up to date?


----------



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, I am running DirectX 9.0c right now, and I tried that as well already. It only had the options for 16 or 32 bit color qualities. The game is insisting that I'm running in 256, but there is nothing on my computer[that I know of] that even has the OPTION of switching to 256 color.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay, I read that GAME allows you to switch the settings. 

Yet the game will NOT apply the settings with ON BOARD graphics.

You can do this easily with your display properties.

To this you left click on your desktop, choose properties.

From there, choose the tab Settings.

Color Quality is a drag down box. This is where to edit your settings. Then try your game again. 

If you tried that already, let me know.


----------



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, that was the first thing I tried. Thats when I realized I have no option for 256 colors. I have attached what I tried, along with what the window screen showed. I blacked out unnecessary items for safety reasons. This is why I'm so confused about the 256 colors thing. Also attached is the error message I receive.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

That is odd....are your on board graphics up to date? It appears that those settings you have showed me are NOT being applied like you are telling it to do.

Try this site and let me know if this worked for you Hun.

http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/


----------



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

I ran the setup, but It didn't give me any hardware driver updates. Just things for my browsers or adobe and the such


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

Then I conceed I am stumped Hun. I would suggest contacting Customer Service of the game. As all I have read and tried to research for you, it seems I cannot resolve this for you. Sorry, I hoped my research would have aided you.


----------



## kizer1204 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for your time, I am thankful for all the help you have given. I will try to do that, and if that doesn't work, I won't be able to play on my computer sadly.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

Try here:

https://support.microsoft.com/oas/default.aspx?gprid=11188&st=1&wfxredirect=1&sd=game

I think they should weigh in on your issue.


----------

